# Natural Resources Officer Luke D. Nihart



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Natural Resources Officer Luke D. Nihart



*Kansas Department of Wildlife and Parks
Kansas*
End of Watch: Saturday, June 26, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* 1247
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Accidental
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, June 26, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Luke Nihart was killed in an ATV accident while working the Country Stampede music festival at Tuttle Creek State Park.

He was entering the parking area of a Department of Wildlife and Parks office when his ATV flipped over at approximately 3:20 am. He was transported to Mercy Regional Health Center where he succumbed to his injuries two hours later.

Officer Nihart had served with the Kansas Department of Wildlife and Parks for 11 years. His is survived by his wife and two young children.
Agency Contact Information
Kansas Department of Wildlife and Parks
300 SW Wanamaker
Topeka, KS 66606

Phone: (785) 273-6740

_*Please contact the Kansas Department of Wildlife and Parks for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Nihart


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

